# Trailer pit question



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Do you need license plate trailer tags on a BBQ pit trailer?


----------



## fireBoy (Jul 5, 2008)

yes, it is a trailer like every other.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I figured, but see lots of them without tags. Just checking. Thanks


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Plates*

I had a pit without plates, hauled it from San Antonio, to Beaumont, and all over the greater Houston area. Never had a problem. My pit was under 5000lbs and was told I didn't need plates.

Maybe I was just lucky, now I'm wondering maybe I'll look up in TxDot.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

You need plates on all trailers but if the weight is less than 4 or 5 thou pounds and it's recreational you don't need a title to get plates.


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

I always just put my boat trailer one on.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

No of course not... it's a BBQ PIT Man!!! Here's your sign!


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

fireBoy said:


> yes, it is a trailer like every other.


For the sake of argument, because it has wheels its a trailer? Is a log splitter with wheels a trailer and require tags? Wouldn't think so.

I've heard the argument its not a trailer but a piece of equipment. Not saying its going to get you out of a ticket though.


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

Maybe if you build a pitt on a Lo-boy trailer it has tags. I had a pit only on wheels (walk around pit)????


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

if it is big enough to block your truck tail lights deff. yes.

and do put both tail lights on it

i think thats where they draw the line on logsplitters and cement mixers and empty car haulers


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I think officer discretion could enter into that citation!


----------

